# Wild camping - great website and map



## SarahM (Apr 17, 2006)

The site www.furgovw.org is a fantastic database with hundreds of wild camping sites - with pics, maps and GPS details. Some might not be suitable for bigger MHs though, by the look of some pics. The comments are all in Spanish, but you can use google to translate them instantly.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Please excuse my asking, but how do use google to translate?

The site looks great, but I'm not able to understand the language.

Thank you

Westkirby01


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Westkirby01

The site is at http://translate.google.com/?hl=en#

Just type (or paste) the web address into the box ( in this case http://www.furgovw.org/ ) and press 'translate'. Google will do the rest.

You can also paste text in the box and it will do the same.

The map section of the forgovw site is useful. There is a lot of information on there so sometimes has been little slow to load up. Click on the region and zoom in.

Barry

Edit. The map section is http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------

